# DIY Moving Bed Filter



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is a little video of the filter I made:






If anyone is interested in making something like this let me know and I can give you some tips, it has helped a lot with keeping ammonia down in my overstocked, unplanted tank.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

What filter material are you using?


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

zof said:


> What filter material are you using?


HEL-X, it is just like K1 but has a little more surface area. I got it from that pondguru guy via ebay.


----------

